# Rlt 70 Ordering



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT-70. Automatic Divers Watch

Swiss ETA 25 Jewel Automatic wind with hacking seconds. Decided to go without a calendar as I think it makes the dial look better but can fit a date window if required.

44mm All steel case (42mm without crown) with screw on back (which will be engraved and serialised and maybe add my signature ?)

Screw down signed crown. Rotating bezel. 22mm Lugs.Domed sapphire crystal. Height is 13mm.

Hand made real Carbon Fibre dial, currently available in black and a few in golden yellow. More options may become available at a later date subject to availability of the carbon fibre.

The watch will come on a rubber strap, style yet to be decided.

Initial price will be Â£299 + shipping, this may increase later due to movement price fluctuations and availability.

A 5mm thick solid steel bracelet will also be available that has been made for this case, more details and pictures of that next week. There will be an additional charge for the bracelet.

Here is the black version :



















I will have the first few ready in 7 - 10 days. A 50% deposit or more will secure the first ones that I have ready.

Its really hard to photograph the carbon but the dial looks like the sheet that it is sitting on in the two picture below.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Pm'd you Roy


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Deposit sent Roy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Could I see the yellow sample, please, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the only pic I have at the moment of the yellow dial will take some more next week.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to some more pics shortly, Roy, but on first look, that will be a definite order from me......are these going to be limited editions....if so, I bag No1 in yellow! Deposit en route...as soon as I can find out how to send it...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Looking forward to some more pics shortly, Roy, but on first look, that will be a definite order from me......are these going to be limited editions....if so, I bag No1 in yellow! Deposit en route...as soon as I can find out how to send it...


Sorted!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm thick - can't see pay a deposit option :wallbash:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please email or PM me for deposit options.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Pm'd you Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As promised here are some quick pictures of the RLT 70 on its dedicated bracelet.

The bracelet weighs just over120 Grams. It is solid stainless steel with 5mm thick links. The end pieces are solid.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! That's a stunning looking bracelet, Roy...I don't think I've seen a bracelet with round ends to the links like that. Is the clasp a standard fold over and lock type? I will definitely want one of those with my order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When the current Yellow and Black dialed versions are completed I might make a make a few in silver ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> As promised here are some quick pictures of the RLT 70 on its dedicated bracelet.
> 
> The bracelet weighs just over120 Grams. It is solid stainless steel with 5mm thick links. The end pieces are solid.


Looks good Roy, that's a hell of a bracelet!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it possible to get that strap with straight ends roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> is it possible to get that strap with straight ends roy?


No sorry this bracelet is specially made for the case.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Will you have anymore pictures of the yellow dialed '70?

Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

andytyc said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Will you have anymore pictures of the yellow dialed '70?
> 
> Andy


Yes I will post some soon.

This watch has took so much time to produce and I am sorry. As I've said before I'm hand making the dials out of real carbon fibre and it is tough stuff to work with.

The crown engraving was a challenge :


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking really excellent. Happy to wait! :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good, Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Roy said:


> This watch has took so much time to produce and I am sorry. As I've said before I'm hand making the dials out of real carbon fibre and it is tough stuff to work with.
> 
> The crown engraving was a challenge :


Its certainly worth it though Roy. The engraved crown is a very nice touch and the back engraving looks a big improvement on some of the previous ones.


----------



## Halo (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't seem to be able to PM you with the new restrictions so I'll send you an email re the deposit instead.

Regards,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another quick pic of the yellow as promised.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A small amount of Salmon Pink carbon has just crossed my palm with a different weave....................................

You know what's coming next don't you ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

pink carbon fibre  this i have to see, actually i think it'll work ok...but ffs please don't use this on a certain watch that i would quite like to buy at some point later this year!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7711910.stm F.A.B.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roy said:


> Another quick pic of the yellow as promised.


That falls into the "*I need one of those*" category :tongue2:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Salmon ?


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers Roy 002 turned up this morning ,well worth the wait.Your pictures do not do it justice.The face has a lovely shimey in the light and it sits great on my 8" wrist.It impressed everyone in the office.This is now my top of the list of your watches that I own(51,69Q,58)

Thanks again Roy

Pat


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Any news of when the yellows will be ready.......?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Any news of when the yellows will be ready.......?


Yours will be very very soon Roger, check your PM


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

just seen this,what a beauty ! will have to look in the piggy bank !!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Roy..... :thumbsup: ....ooooh I can't wait! :yahoo:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

:sadwalk: No pm in my inbox yet :sadwalk:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> :sadwalk: No pm in my inbox yet :sadwalk:


Nor in mine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> :sadwalk: No pm in my inbox yet :sadwalk:





Markybirch said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > :sadwalk: No pm in my inbox yet :sadwalk:
> ...


Soon, working on these now,


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

A very handsome watch!

A couple of questions: is the bezel uni-directional and what is the water resistance?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Roy said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > :sadwalk: No pm in my inbox yet :sadwalk:
> ...


 :thumbup: :yahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Trying not to get too excited...


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Roy - do you have any photos of the silver dial on a bracelet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rokerprogz said:


> Roy - do you have any photos of the silver dial on a bracelet?


Not at the moment, I have three different weaves of carbon in the silver but very little only enough to make a few watches.

Will make some watches up next week and post some pictures.


----------



## Jarles (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, i am really interested in buying the black face RLT 70 but with no posts im not allowed to send PM's, will they be released for sale on the web site anytime soon?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jarles said:


> Hi, i am really interested in buying the black face RLT 70 but with no posts im not allowed to send PM's, will they be released for sale on the web site anytime soon?


[email protected]


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

That bracelet is fantastic! What is the cost of the total package with bracelet Roy?


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

...Btw, is the bracelet available separately? I've got a couple of other watches that would be great candidates for that bracelet too...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PSJ6372 said:


> ...Btw, is the bracelet available separately? I've got a couple of other watches that would be great candidates for that bracelet too...


No sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few people have been asking about the silver one so here are some very quick pics.

I have four postcard size sheets of silver in 4 different weaves, this is very little and only enough to make a few. I have not seen it woven like some of these before. It looks very striking in the flesh.


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

Loving the look of these.

Thinking of the black dial, rubber strap version.

Anyone got any feedback on the rubber straps? Comfy? Sweaty?

Also, I'd like a version with a 3 o'clock date window, white on black.

Roy, can you confirm pricing on a date version, and also timescale? And if you've already produced one for pics? (P.S. If mine would be the first, can I have RLT-70D number 001?) 

Lastly, I think it would look good with a flat black dial option, and leather strap. (a lÃ¡ Breitling Transocean)








:yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

It wont be number one buddy, MIne and at least one other have date windows :tongue2:


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooh ooh ooh any pics? You can't tease and then not deliver the goods....unless you're my missus....


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Just now noticed you are talking about a white on black date wheel. My bad, I was talking about the standard black on white date. I think it was requested once before and Roy suggested that he couldn't do it with the movements he had but it can't hurt to ask. It would make for a cleaner face


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Salmon ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like this watch very much & am trying hard to haul the neccessary funds together so that I can buy one but I have a couple of questions first:

1.) Would it be possible to get one with a date window at 4.30?

2.) Woul dit be possibe to get one with a white on black date wheel? I like the black & yellow dials & think this option would work best with these.

3.) As I say I like the black & yellow dials, & I realise that a major part of the appeal of the watch are the carbon fibre dials, but can I ask if it'd be possible to get the watch with a non-carbon fibre dial fitted instead?

Many thanks


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like this watch very much & am trying hard to haul the neccessary funds together so that I can buy one but I have a couple of questions first:
> 
> 1.) Would it be possible to get one with a date window at 4.30?
> 
> ...


Hey! Get your own questions/ideas and stop nicking mine! :tongue2:



> Also, I'd like a version with a 3 o'clock date window, white on black.
> 
> Lastly, I think it would look good with a flat black dial option


----------

